# Flux SF binding questions



## GoBordn603 (Oct 7, 2015)

Considering trying out some flux bindings this year. From what I've read I think the SF's are what i'm after. Are they worth it? What are they comparable to? Pros? Cons? Thanks


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

My DS were probably my favorite bindings I had last year. Not really anything that close. Maybe K2 Formulas.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

If you're after a stiff responsive bonding, then the SF will be perfect!!!!!


----------



## GoBordn603 (Oct 7, 2015)

Exactly what I wanted to hear! Thanks


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

Do you find it hard to ride the DS or DL without highback forward lean options?


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

ek9max said:


> Do you find it hard to ride the DS or DL without highback forward lean options?


The forward lean adjustment is in the highback pivot screws!!!!! As opposed to bein on the back of the highback!!!!!


----------



## grimsontyde (Oct 13, 2011)

I have heard very good things about the SF45 bindings if you like stiff bindings, the only downside ive heard was the shock absorption of the late models.


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

Mizu Kuma said:


> The forward lean adjustment is in the highback pivot screws!!!!! As opposed to bein on the back of the highback!!!!!


Just picked up a pair of the new SF today. Highback didn't feel too stiff for my riding. 

I'll report back how I like them.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

grimsontyde said:


> I have heard very good things about the SF45 bindings if you like stiff bindings, the only downside ive heard was the shock absorption of the late models.


They no longer use the number in the model names!!!!! (45)

Which I though was actually a good idea that all companies should do, as it relates to the stiffness by tellin you the fibre percentage content of the plastics!!!!! 

Absorption myth is from readin too many reviews on The Goodride site!!!!!


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

ek9max said:


> Just picked up a pair of the new SF today. Highback didn't feel too stiff for my riding.
> 
> I'll report back how I like them.


Nice one!!!!!

Keen to hear what you think of them!!!!!


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Nivek said:


> My DS were probably my favorite bindings I had last year. Not really anything that close. Maybe K2 Formulas.


How would you compare them to B Genesis?

Everytime i feel that DS highback I can't help but wonder if you can get ANY response from it, so i've never tried em.... but i guess its a similar feeling with the Genesis where everyone thinks it will have very little response......


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

F1EA said:


> How would you compare them to B Genesis?
> 
> Everytime i feel that DS highback I can't help but wonder if you can get ANY response from it, so i've never tried em.... but i guess its a similar feeling with the Genesis where everyone thinks it will have very little response......


They're a lot more responsive than you'd think but with that said I ultimately sold mine because they were just too soft for what I was looking to do. Still made some nice coin off them considering I picked them up for dirt cheap off of CL.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

linvillegorge said:


> They're a lot more responsive than you'd think but with that said I ultimately sold mine because they were just too soft for what I was looking to do. Still made some nice coin off them considering I picked them up for dirt cheap off of CL.


Yeah, i know i must be missig something, but just flexig the highback makes me suuuper skeptical.

What do you say vs. your Malavita? (response-wise)


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

F1EA said:


> Yeah, i know i must be missig something, but just flexig the highback makes me suuuper skeptical.
> 
> What do you say vs. your Malavita? (response-wise)


Try puttin the palm of your hand into the highback as if it was the spine of your boot against it, then try to flex it back toward the heel edge!!!!!

Sooooo different to the chewin gum lateral flex of the things!!!!!

You'll even find guys that ride the RK's (full jib/street soft) that rave about their responsiveness!!!!!

I like the stiffer end of the deal though, that's why my new Teams are as soft as I'll be goin!!!!! 

How many pounds are ya carryin, F1EA?????


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Mizu Kuma said:


> Try puttin the palm of your hand into the highback as if it was the spine of your boot against it, then try to flex it back toward the heel edge!!!!!
> 
> Sooooo different to the chewin gum lateral flex of the things!!!!!
> 
> ...


I'm ~170 lbs. 

Man.... even flexing backwards the things just fold.

I like responsive, but not very stiff or restrictive bindings. Basically.... the NOW response with the Burton comfort. Whenever i'm not on Now (Drives) i'm left craving for that edge response and ankle flex, but when in the Now i'm craving for the Genesis comfort and versatility.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

F1EA said:


> I'm ~170 lbs.
> 
> Man.... even flexing backwards the things just fold.
> 
> I like responsive, but not very stiff or restrictive bindings. Basically.... the NOW response with the Burton comfort. Whenever i'm not on Now (Drives) i'm left craving for that edge response and ankle flex, but when in the Now i'm craving for the Genesis comfort and versatility.


Well, like we were discussing, I reckon you'll love the new Teams!!!!! 

They've also got lateral flex bushings you can leave out or in!!!!!


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Mizu Kuma said:


> Well, like we were discussing, I reckon you'll love the new Teams!!!!!
> 
> They've also got lateral flex bushings you can leave out or in!!!!!


Yeah thats what I think hehe. For sure, i would remove the bushings to get more roll.


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

Mounted up my new SF's. I like the adjust-ability on these and they felt great strapping in. I'll know how they ride on Friday. Think I should be using the bushings or not?

Got them paired on a 2016 Yes greats.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

Nice set up! JP from Yes was a big fan of the SF on the greats board before they did a partnership with NOW I believe...

Let us know how they ride. I've had the SF on my radar for a while now too...


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

F1EA said:


> Yeah thats what I think hehe. For sure, i would remove the bushings to get more roll.


:hairy:!!!!!


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

ek9max said:


> Mounted up my new SF's. I like the adjust-ability on these and they felt great strapping in. I'll know how they ride on Friday. Think I should be using the bushings or not?
> 
> Got them paired on a 2016 Yes greats.


Wicked setup!!!!! :hairy:


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

You think I should run with or without the bushings?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Doesn't take long to change them out. Try it both ways.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

linvillegorge said:


> Doesn't take long to change them out. Try it both ways.


^^^^^ This!!!!!


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

Better pic.


----------

